# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Αντι για TL-MR3220??

## johann69

Αντι για TL-MR3220 τι προτεινεται ωστε  να συνδεσω στικακι και να εχω wifi internet απο το να αγορασω mifi??

----------

